# Christmas Stamps



## Dove (Dec 24, 2005)

>
> A woman goes to the post office to buy stamps for her
> Christmascards.
>
> She says to the clerk, "May I have 50 Christmas
> stamps?"
>
> The clerk says, "What denomination?"
>
> The woman says, "God help us. Has it come to this?
> Give me 6 Catholic, 12 Presbyterian, 10 Lutheran and 22
> Baptists.
>


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 24, 2005)

I love it!!


----------



## Dove (Dec 24, 2005)

I guess that's why I didn't send cards this year......didn't know what stamp to use.


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 24, 2005)

Me too Marge!    Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 26, 2005)

LOL, that's great! I kept waiting and waiting for our little local post office (there in only one in our town) to get international Christmas stamps in. They'd say "come in on this day", I would and no stamps, this went on for about 3 weeks! But luckily they finally got them in so I could mail off my international cards, and they (I've been told by relatives) go there in the nick of time.


----------

